# pouches?



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

beside north plains, know a trustworthy website where i can buy hedgehog pouches?


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Look in the For Sale section on here.


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW WITHIN ONE MINUTE YOU REPLIED!!! :shock:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I recommend Nikki. She is a very active member on here and always ready to help with advice. Her products are great. http://quillsnthings.webs.com/accessoriesforsale.htm


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

sorry a little too expensive for what i was thinking.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

try etsy.com


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

ya im thinking about this one 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/67455567/et ... g-for-rats


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Just so you know those are about half the size of the ones I make for hedghogs, those are 8X5.5 inches and mine are 8X10


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

Lol ok


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

bj1998 said:


> Lol ok


its a good point as your hedgehog is going to get bigger and that bag will be too small by adult size and you'll need to buy another is what she is saying also the price isn't that big a difference


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

bj1998 said:


> sorry a little too expensive for what i was thinking.


Too expensive? I don't quite get that, there's less than a two dollar difference from the one you posted and that one will not be able to be used long. My girl hedgehog is very small and even she wouldn't fit comfortably in a bag that is only 5.5 inches wide. I'm not trying influence your buy but I just don't see the logic in the statement.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Too expensive? A lot of things for hedgies are expensive... but once you get over the shock of the initial supplies (bag, liners, wheel, heat lamp), the expenses die down haha
I'd recommend just buying the bigger one in the first place. Also, nikki uses flannel and since it's summer it will be a cooler temperature hiding place for your hedgie rather than fleece


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You get what you pay for. A 5.5" wide bag will only fit a small baby. 

Not only are Nikki's much larger for a minimal extra cost, but you are supporting someone who is giving back to the hedgehog community on a daily basis, not just here to sell. Nikki is also a Hedgehog Welfare Society approved rescue and the money she makes on bedding goes to help rescues.


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

lol sorry i read it wrong  :lol:


----------

